# 1C

## E.Maria

1: 8.3 (8.3.10.2168)  ,  3.0 (3.0.51.20)

 !         ,     - (   ).
 ( - )      - ,       .  ...

----------

.     ,   .

----------


## E.Maria

:Asthanos:   .    .

----------

,    .  ,      .
   ,  ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      .


   ?

----------

> ?


 ,    :
-  - (      "");
-  ;
-    1.

----------

> (      "");


       ,          ?      ..

----------

> 


,    ,    ,   1 .    ,            . :-)

----------

> ,


   ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  . 




> ,     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!

----------

.   ,  1      .    .     2   .

----------

.     ??

----------

,         ,   ,

----------

> ***


       ?             ?

----------

,        (    )

----------

-   -       -

----------

> ,


 ..        ..         ..

----------

> -  -       -


        ?

----------


## .

? ,    -     -   .

----------


## titova-tlt

?
 ....      .  1    " ".         .    "   "????    2017   2017????     ,     ,   ,  ,    ,      ? ,  ....  ....
   !             (    -    ) 

 " "  ?  ?))))

----------


## titova-tlt

" "       " "-     .... 1      .... 
    -  ...      , ,    -     ....      ....

----------


## 777

> " "  ?


   ,   .    ,  , .   .    -  8,2   -    ,      .
  .        .      -   -  .    ,     .

----------

> ,  , .   .


  ,   " "   - .

----------


## .

> " "       " "-     .... 1      .... 
>     -  ...      , ,    -     ....      ....


,       , ..     (,     ?)        .

----------

8.3.10.2639        .

----------

""     , ?   ?
       ,        :Sad:

----------


## 777

> ,   " "   - .


       ?    ?

----------

> ?    ?

----------


## 777

> 


  8,2  ??     ,   ?
,        ???  -    ,    ???? ( )

----------

> ??


        ?

----------

> 8,2  ??

----------

> 


       ,        ..

----------


## 777

> 


.     .  8,3  ?

----------

> 8,2  ??


 .

----------

> .     .  8,3  ?


1.    (, ):   :
-  ;
- ;
-  -  .
   (Ctrl-A).   -   .

2.  -  -   -   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,           ?

----------


## DW

.
       Autoit,    ""  :



> HotKeySet('{Esc}', '_Exit')
> Local $winList
> 
> While 1
>    $winList = WinList("[CLASS:V8NotificationWindow]","")
>    For $i = 1 To $winList[0][0]
>       WinClose($winList[$i][1])
>    Next
>    Sleep(200)
> ...


     *.au3      1 8.3 (   ).
      1 (  ,      ,          ,   ).

----------


## Zlohobbit

> .
>        Autoit,    ""  :
> 
>      *.au3      1 8.3 (   ).
>       1 (  ,      ,          ,   ).



 autoit  3-3-14-2
   .
 .     .
 1 ERP    .
        .

----------

